# New Birdbath (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Apr 15, 2010)

For months I have been looking for a new birdbath for the front garden. My old one finally died this last winter. It was over 25 years old! I found the perfect one yesterday in a place I went to just for grins because it is a Mexican Pottery store, and that was not the style I was looking to buy. But, they are in the neighborhood, so... 

There way in the back lot of the store were some concrete birdbaths! I fell quite in love with this one.

It has three squirrels chasing each other around the base, which looks like a tree.







Here is a close up of it.





The Nasturshims are taking over the garden this year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 16, 2010)

Love the nasturtiums!  I need to remember to plant some this year- they were always a fav when I was a kid.  Very pretty!


----------

